# The Best Advert Ever



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL brilliant!! No idea what they said but you get the idea and I can imagine that song getting quite catchy!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I think I need a lie down!!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Lambretwist.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I can't get that bloody tune out of my head! Bloody 5 days nearly I've had Lam bra twist la la la la la la going round and round!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice one Roy, made me laugh.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Was that Cammy I saw there


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well Cammy, was it you?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

It might have been Mac, it might have been...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> It might have been Mac, it might have been...


You`ll have Jason`s knees trembling


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just noticed your new Avatar, classic


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

You've got to give it to the italians







bloody brilliant


----------

